# CarLack 68 - Nano Systematic Care



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Now I have been doing a few tests with different products on my alloys and I have come to the conclusion that the Carlack as a base coat seems to make the other products work better the best combo I have found is 2 coats of the Carlack and 4 coats of Poorboys Wheel Sealant which lasted a good 4 months with no brake dust sticking.I currently have 3 coats of Zaino Z3 on them and its letting dust stick to them after 2 months so to with the FK 1000p. I thought some of you would like to know.:thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

have you tried FK1000 over the Carlack?

I havent got Carlack but have the Jeffs stuff (Prime Acrylic) which are all based on the same formulation, and also find it makes a great base. The extra cleaning I suspect...


----------



## condition1 (Jun 10, 2006)

Carlack is my all time favourite product. Never tried it on alloys though

Most of the time I just use that and the finish on my metalic grey car looks brilliant.

If I then put a layer of wax CG 50/50 and the jetseal over the top of that its is amazing.


----------



## Schnorbitz (Aug 18, 2007)

Only used Carlack NSC with layers of Carlack LLS on top but yes, agree that it gives an excellent base for applying sealants (or waxes) and helps keep the wheels easy to clean for months.


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

I use the CarLack NSC on my wheels as a base product and agree it cleans the wheels really well and lasts ages. I sometimes top it with LLS but recently I have just been putting a couple of coats of FK1000P on top of the NSC.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

I also rather rate this as a base under a multitude of waxes for any painted surface.

I recently bought Jeff's Prime Strong to lay down as a base coat on wheels, but have yet to have the time to play.


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi guys,

a questions to all of you that have used carlack - I saw that they sell relatively high quantities (200ml glass sealant, 1L paint sealant) to their customers, how much of it do you actually need for one treatment? I was just wondering cause I read about it quite a few times...

Cheers,

Florian


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi Florian,

I have the Carlack glass kit (200ml each cleaner and sealant) and during use I tend to only need a small amout. probably no more than 15 to 20ml per car application.

I also have the Carlack NSC and use about 30ml per car.

Obviously I'm very interested in the comparrisons with your own products, and will be testing them out this coming week/weekend


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Hey Jon,

great you'll compare them, I was wondering about that Carlack sealant because it seems to be from a German Company but it is quite exotic here (to my knowledge). 
I already thought that you won't need that much, was just thinking of a reason why to sell it in such quantities!?
Looking forward to your test!

Florian



Epoch said:


> Hi Florian,
> 
> I have the Carlack glass kit (200ml each cleaner and sealant) and during use I tend to only need a small amout. probably no more than 15 to 20ml per car application.
> 
> ...


----------



## 'Buzzkill' (Jan 16, 2009)

I find the 200ml carlack glass kit ideal size wise. Agree with Epoch, on an average sized car around 20ml is required.


----------

